# Redcliff 2nd September



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

Hi,
I will be around the Redcilff/ Queens beach area on Saturday from about 1pm, first to pick up a little live bait and the to target reef fish. With the amount of fresh in the water after the rains I'd have thought frozen baits have bugger all chance. So I'll be trolling skirted dead baits or possibly live baits around + some plastics I have recently picked up.

Probably be out until 6.30pm or so - depending on weather and results.

That's if all goes well in getting our new Swing's + kayak carrier .... - otherwise we'll be in the double.


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Dang!

Sounds good, but I'll be working.....mumble mumble

Good luck :lol:

Cheers Andybear :lol:


----------



## milan72 (Aug 17, 2006)

Hey phoenix,

Would love to join you as I am new to yak fishing and it would be great to tag along with someone in the know and to have the company while paddling.

However, I don think I will have my yak by this weekend. Still waiting for delivery. Maybe the next time you are out this way.

Cheers,

Milan.


----------



## JD (Jul 2, 2006)

Just picked up my new Swing today. If I can get things sorted would like to tag along.
JD


----------

